# Passport copy certified



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi I need to get passport copy certified by a international lawyer or accountant for a mortgage back in uk

Anyone any idea? When contacting companies they sound lost


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Try vital certificates. Google them.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

These are in the uk I need someone here in uae. Thx though


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Any law firm with a public notary and notarial service will notarise the copy.

The requirement is in UK right? Why not fly back and show the original and sign the docs in person?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds expensive


----------

